# möchte im Frühjahr ein Stör/Sterlet kaufen, nur welchen



## mkburg (6. Dez. 2015)

Hallo,

bei dem Teich den ich vorher hatte kam dies nicht in Betracht, ich denke bei den neuen 35 m³ (siehe Signatur) sollte es schon gehen.
Was würdet Ihr mir raten?
Ich hatte auch schon gelesen, das die im Winter zu aktiv sind und die Koi stören in ihrer Winterruhe.

Michael


----------



## rollikoi (6. Dez. 2015)

Hallo,

35m³ sind für __ Störe arg wenig. Ich würde den Stören zuliebe Abstand von der Idee nehmen.
Störe sind Flußbewohner, sie sind Langstreckenschwimmer.

LG Bernd


----------



## PeterW (7. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Michael,

kann mich Bernd da nur anschließen. Ich hatte selber zwei __ Störe und war dann äußerst froh das ich die an jemand abgeben konnte mit
entsprechendem Platz (über 200000 ltr).
Ich hatte die auch gekauft mit ca. 15-20 cm und mein großer älterer hatte dann schon 110 cm.
Du kannst damit rechnen das einer mit 7-8 Jahren dann an 2,0 mtr. haben könnte. 
Ich würde mir heute keinen mehr kaufen, bei aller Faszination für diesen schönen Fisch.
Und das mit dem stören der Koi ist auch richtig da Störe Dauerschwimmer sind und keine Winterruhe halten.
Dementsprechend musst du die auch füttern und die Koi gehen da dann auch dran obwohl sie es vom Stoffwechsel her 
dann eigentlich nicht mehr sollten.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Dez. 2015)

Hi Michael,

laß das den Fischen zuliebe sein. Ein Teich von 35.000l ist dafür net nur "arg wenig", sondern eindeutig viel zu klein.
Man sagt für die allerunterste Grenze einer artgerechte Störhaltung muß alleine die Tiefwasserzone, da __ Störe viel bodennahen Schwimmraum benötigen, schon 8x so lang 4x so breit und 1,5-x so tief sein wie das ausgewachsene Tier der zu pflegenden Art lang wird. Heißt bei den drei laufend im Handel anzutreffen Stör-Arten

__ Sterlet (Acipenser ruthenus): -1m lang:

der Teich braucht folglich einen durchgehend min 1,5 tiefen Teichbereich von min. 8m Länge, 4m Breite - wenn der Teich dann senkrechte Wände hätte sind das dann schon fast 48qm3  - bei angeschrägten Teichwänden und verschiedentiefe Pflanzzonen kommt da dann noch viel mehr dazu (mein Teich z.B ist trotz 130qm3 Wasseroberfläche und 100qm3 selbst für den kleinen Sterlet ungeeignet da die 1,6m Tiefe nur auf 4,5 x 2,5m durchgehend vorhanden sind - die ganzen anderen Stufen von 1m, 0,7m, und 0,5m-0m würden den Frühling/Sommer/Herbst über zwar ausreichen, je nach Härte eines Winters aber als Schwimmraum wegfallen

sibirischer Stör (Acipenser baeri): -1,6m lang

Waxdick (Acipenser gueldenstaedtii): 2m-2,5m lang

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (11. Dez. 2015)

Da muß ich doch meinen Senf auch noch dazugeben . 
Wenn du Flachzonen hast, schiebt Dein Stör sich automatisch an Land und verendet dort. 
Er kann nämlich nicht rückwärts schwimmen !!! 
Meine 1 m lange Olga lag eines morgens auch tot am Ufer, weil sie nicht zurück konnte. 
Mich hatte vorher aber keiner aufgeklärt


----------



## mkburg (11. Dez. 2015)

ok, ich glaub Ihr habt mich überzeugt keinen Stör/__ Sterlet zu kaufen.


----------



## troll20 (11. Dez. 2015)

Ich hab da mal was gelesen, das Aufzuchtpaten gesucht werden um __ Störe wieder anzusiedeln, ob das noch aktuell ist  
Ich glaube aber die wollten nur Geld


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Dez. 2015)

Hi Rene,

in Deutschland sind/waren eh nur 2 Acipenser-Arten heimisch

Acipenser sturio der als im Süßwasser laichender Meeresbewohner in die großen Flüsse wie z.B Rhein, Elbe, Oder aufstieg

Acipenser ruthenus  aus der Donau und den Unterläufen von deren rechten Nebenflüssen wie z.B Iller, Lech, Isar, Inn

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (12. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Frank, ich glaub es ging da um den Rhein sowie die Donau, find aber leider nichts mehr davon, nur noch von den Amis 
Muß mich da mal aber die Feiertage ran setzen. Dabei wird mir schon schlecht was ich da alles machen wollte, wofür sonst keine Zeit ist .......


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Dez. 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Acipenser ruthenus aus der Donau und den Unterläufen von deren rechten Nebenflüssen wie z.B Iller, Lech, Isar, Inn


 Glaube da hast du einen falschen Namen im Kopf.
Sterlet _Acipenser ruthenus _ 1758 Zuflüsse des Schwarzen, Asowschen und Kaspischen Meeres VU (_Vulnerable_ – gefährdet)[26] bis 1 Meter Länge, kleinste _Acipenser_-Art


----------



## Flusi (13. Dez. 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Muß mich da mal aber die Feiertage ran setzen. Dabei wird mir schon schlecht was ich da alles machen wollte, wofür sonst keine Zeit ist .......


hi René, entschuldigt bitte, wenn ich mal kurz vom eigentlichen  Thema ablenke.
Das liest sich schon besorgniserregend; kenne ich sehr gut und finde es sch...
Zu den Feiertagen ist mein größter Wunsch - auch für alle lieben Mitmenschen - Ruhe, Entschleunigung, Frieden und Zeit für die, die einem wichtig sind
...in diesem Sinne , liebe Grüße von Flusi
(Michael war ja schon überzeugt, es mt den Stören zu lassen)


----------



## troll20 (14. Dez. 2015)

Flusi, gemacht wird nur das worauf ich dann gerade Lust hab, jedoch ganz entspannt, keine Sorge; )
Und was nicht wird, bleibt halt liegen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Dez. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Glaube da hast du einen falschen Namen im Kopf.
> Sterlet _Acipenser ruthenus _ 1758 Zuflüsse des Schwarzen, Asowschen und Kaspischen Meeres VU



Hi Torstern,

nö, das was da oben steht ist schon richtig.
Jetzt aber die Millionenfrage: Von welchem Meer ist die Donau, der zweitgrößte Fluß Europas, der mächtigste Zufluß

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Dez. 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Jetzt aber die Millionenfrage:


Nix ist, die Millionenfrage war, aus wie viel Teilen besteht der Zauberwürfel.


----------



## krallowa (15. Dez. 2015)

Ich verstehe hier zum Teil die Diskussion nicht.
Jeder meckert rum, bloß keinen Stör kaufen, viel zu kleiner Teich, viel zu wenig Platz.
Ok, 23000 Liter sind nicht gerade das ideale für einen Stör, aber ist es besser für den Stör wenn er im Sommer nicht verkauft wird und dann auf dem Müll landet?????
Was passiert denn mit Fischen die nicht verkauft werden????
Jetzt kommt mir nicht mit dem Argument: Wenn ich dieses Jahr keinen Stör kaufe, dann werden im nächsten Jahr auch weniger angeboten, Prinzip Angebot und Nachfrage, völliger Blödsinn.
Klappt auch nicht in der Massentierhaltung oder sonst irgendwo, die Masse die nicht verkauft wird, wird entsorgt.
Also ich sage lieber dem Fisch ein paar schöne Jahre im Teich schenken und ihn dann verspeisen.
Denn ein Stör ist ja bekanntlich auch ein Speisefisch und somit war sein Leben nicht ganz umsonst.
Im Prinzip dürfte dann hier niemand in seinem egal wie großen aus Kunststoff hergestellten Wasserbecken Fische halten, ist alles nicht artgerecht und schon gar nicht der natürliche Lebensraum.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## troll20 (15. Dez. 2015)

Ho Ho Ho,
Es Weihnachten sehr und die Adrenalinspiegel steigen wie  jedes Jahr zum Ende. 
Ich wünsche euch allen


----------



## jolantha (16. Dez. 2015)

krallowa schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt mir nicht mit dem Argument: Wenn ich dieses Jahr keinen Stör kaufe, dann werden im nächsten Jahr auch weniger angeboten, Prinzip Angebot und Nachfrage, völliger Blödsinn.



sorry, aber diese Aussage stimmt ja nun nicht wirklich. 
Da ich jahrelang in der Tierbranche ( Futtermittel ) selbstständig war, weiß ich, daß ein Artikel, der keinen Umschlag hat, auch nicht mehr geordert wird. 
Es ist nun mal eine Kette, die rückwärts läuft. 
Wenn der Käufer etwas nicht will, bestellt der Händler es nicht mehr beim Großhändler, und der wiederum nicht mehr beim Erzeuger, 
und der stellt irgendwann die Produktion ein . 
Es dauert leider alles etwas zu lange, bis dieses Prinzip fruchtet.


----------



## Teich4You (21. Dez. 2015)

Futtermittel und lebende Tiere zu vergleichen....ich weiß ja nicht.
Ich sehe es aber ähnlich wie @krallowa. Selbst wenn ein Händler dicht macht, dort wo es Geld zu verdienen gibt, wird an anderer Stelle einer wieder auf machen. 
In dieser Welt kann man im Grunde nur sich selbst verändern. Die Welt verändert man nicht.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Dez. 2015)

Hi Flo,

Anne hat da aber schon recht. Auch bei Fischen bestimmt das Angebot und Nachfrage das Geschäft. Was net mehr großartig/gar net mehr verkauft wird wird schnell net mehr geordert. Das macht auch jeder Tier-Händler wenn er Tiere net verkaufen kann (denn jeder unverkauft Fisch im Laden bringt keinen Gewinn, sondern er kostet Geld - wenn man dann am Jahresende z.B __ Störe "entsorgen" muß bedeutet das ein Verlustgeschäft und das will schließlich kein Geschäftsmann auf Dauer haben)

Geh z.B mal in verschiedene Aquaristikläden/-ketten und suche dort wie ich mal gezielt nach größer werdenen Fischen für ein 1000l Becken. Da bekommste fast überall zu hören "die müßten wir bestellen. Im Laden haben wir eigentlich nur Fische für Beckenlängen bis max. -1,5m. Arten die Großbecken brauchen haben wir früher auch schon mal welche im Laden gehabt, aber es lohnte sich nicht. Die kaufte kaum jemand weil nur wenige geeignete Becken dafür haben"
wie z.B der Obi in meiner Stadt: hatte neben den "Standartfischen" Goldfischen, __ Moderlieschen, Bitterlinge, Stichlingen, Goldorfen vor 3 Jahren probeweise auch mal Koi ins Sortiment aufgenommen. Das Jahr drauf wurden schon keine mehr angeboten weil die Stragrami-Koi  sich als absolute Ladenhüter erwießen hatten

MfG Frank


----------



## marcus18488 (22. Dez. 2015)

Hi,
ich hab jetzt seit 3 Jahren einen Stör im Teich. Eigentlich faszinierend, wenn man den nur öfter sehen würde. Schwarzer Stör mit weiser __ Nase auf schwarzer Teichfolie. Perfekte Tarnung. 

LG Marcus


----------



## krallowa (22. Dez. 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Flo,
> 
> Anne hat da aber schon recht. Auch bei Fischen bestimmt das Angebot und Nachfrage das Geschäft. Was net mehr großartig/gar net mehr verkauft wird wird schnell net mehr geordert. Das macht auch jeder Tier-Händler wenn er Tiere net verkaufen kann (denn jeder unverkauft Fisch im Laden bringt keinen Gewinn, sondern er kostet Geld - wenn man dann am Jahresende z.B __ Störe "entsorgen" muß bedeutet das ein Verlustgeschäft und das will schließlich kein Geschäftsmann auf Dauer haben)
> 
> ...


Stimmt leider nur bedingt.
In jedem Baumarkt findet man "leider" immer noch jedes Jahr Störe, fragt man auf Blöd mal für welchen Teich die geeignet sind kommt die Standartantwort: Für jeden Teich, denn die passen sich ja an.
Daher sage ich: Lieber kaufen und ein paar schöne Jahre bereiten, wenn es halbwegs passt und dann Essen oder abgeben an jemanden der Platz genug hat.
Schöne Feiertag euch allen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Dez. 2015)

krallowa schrieb:


> Stimmt leider nur bedingt.
> In jedem Baumarkt findet man "leider" immer noch jedes Jahr __ Störe



das stimmt so aber auch net. Störe hats hier bei mir im Kreis noch in keinem der 2 Baumärkte mit Zooabteilung gegeben.

MfG Frank


----------



## laolamia (23. Dez. 2015)

in 15 jahren angel ich die (

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/nachrichten-und-pressemitteilungen/stoerbesatz-in-der-havel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Dez. 2015)

Hi,



laolamia schrieb:


> in 15 jahren angel ich die (
> 
> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/nachrichten-und-pressemitteilungen/stoerbesatz-in-der-havel



bestimmt net, atlantische __ Störe werden auch noch in 50 Jahren einem Fangverbot unterliegen

MfG Frank


----------



## laolamia (23. Dez. 2015)

aussversehen


----------



## jolantha (24. Dez. 2015)

Beispiel : Angebot und Nachfrage !
Im letzten Jahr sah ich in einem Baumarkt einen kranken Koi , mit Pilzbefall . 
Verkäufer geholt,mir lapidare Ausreden angehört, dann  Krach gemacht, Marktleiter verlangt, und mit dem Tierschutz - und Gewerbeaufsichtsamt gedroht.
Drei Tage hintereinander bin ich dann hingefahren und habe mir den Fisch angesehen. 
Er war behandelt worden !! 
Eine Woche später war das Aquarium leer, und ein Verkäufer sagte mir, es gäbe in Zukunft keine Fische mehr, 
und hat sich bei mir bedankt, weil ich so einen Aufstand genacht hatte. 
Die restlichen 5 Fische waren in Privatbesitz übergegangen. 
Dieses Jahr gab es da auch keine Fische !!!! 


Ich rege mich übrigens in jedem Geschäft bei unsachgemäßer Tierhaltung auf .


----------

